# Cleaning PFS



## hbbyhorse (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi All
as wondering what is the best way to clean the substrate?
I've still got my gravel vac from the previous setup, but am concerned about sucking up the sand.
And, do I move the sand around like I did with the gravel?

Thx in advance


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I try to "hover" the vac a bit over the surface of the sand to avoid picking up too much and then if you get it right the sand will go into the large portion and fly around and fall back into the tank. That's when you are perfect! For me I settle on loosing a bit of sand over time but not enough to worry me as it is pretty cheap to start. For stirring, I do stir but make it a different operation from the vac time. I have a long stick gizmo designed to scrape algae that works to stir and smooth sand.


----------



## blusue2 (Sep 9, 2010)

There is a video on youtube showing how to clean aquarium sand. I don't have a link to it, but if you just put that in as a search, I know you will find it. Don't know about you, but I always appreciate a visual when I learn!


----------



## hbbyhorse (Oct 15, 2010)

Awesome! thank you so much


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Pool filter sand (unlike other sand) can be cleaned by plunging the python into the substrate. The grain is large enough that it will drop back down.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

DJRansome said:


> Pool filter sand (unlike other sand) can be cleaned by plunging the python into the substrate. The grain is large enough that it will drop back down.


Exactly what I was about to say since I do that myself... If you use a python you can put a bucket in the sink under where the water comes out to catch any sand, but it's usually minimal. Love pfs for that reason :thumb:


----------



## hbbyhorse (Oct 15, 2010)

thx to all, time to clean the sand


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

seems a bit redundant now. however just the link for lighter sands in the python does suck sand up

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/videos/cleaning_sand.php


----------



## hbbyhorse (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't seem to be doing a very good job, the sand is turning a weird brown, even the rocks have the same coloring ..... some kind of algae maybe? The rocks are a milky white with grey streaks, or should I say "were" . . .


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

If this is a new tank, it is probably just Diatoms. They'll go away as the tank matures.


----------



## hbbyhorse (Oct 15, 2010)

what is a diatom?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They are photosynthetic micro-organisms.


----------



## hbbyhorse (Oct 15, 2010)

OK, this is a relatively new setup, I went from gravel to sand a few weeks ago with new rocks, but all the plants are plastic . . . how long will it take to go away? And is there anything I can do to make it happen faster?
Thx


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I am going through the same thing right now, it can take months. I've read a lot of things to try, but none of them ever worked for me. Easy to wipe off though. That's what I have done in the past...wipe it off.

The rocks will go from diatoms to algae IME unless you have a planted tank. Bristlenose plecos can help with algae and some say they eat diatoms too (not my experience). I do have bristlenose in every tank but this one...I basically forgot...will probably add them next time I add fish.

I don't get diatoms on my sand...maybe I have enough fish plunging in and sifting it through their gills to keep it away. Definitely rocks and background. Ugh.

What is your nitrate level? It goes without saying that you should keep nutrients down in the tank and don't overfeed to keep your fish healthy.


----------



## hbbyhorse (Oct 15, 2010)

I haven't tested the water . . . cant find the test kit, arrrgggg! But after wiping daily, and looking at this, tank might have to come down (I got some very cool rock yesterday, so, bonus!) And am going to add a few live plants, probably a pleco as well, has been a job wiping the rocks, they aren't attached and don't want them to fall, so the tank really looks like . . . well, you get the idea


----------



## Kerricko (May 26, 2010)

Diatoms exploded in one of my tanks and after a few days it was everywhere. I added a BN pleco and he took care of most of it. Now I have green algae growing on the rocks. Looks much better.


----------



## hbbyhorse (Oct 15, 2010)

well I just did the dumbest thing, I decided to tear it down, move it, and clean everything and after I got all the rocks out, I noticed that my convicts have eggs, so am going to try to move the tank with them still in it, everybody else got transferred to the 45g community tank for the time being


----------

